# Questions about Quiche



## my_psychosis (Jun 3, 2008)

I tried to make a Quiche and failed so Ive been looking around on the net and getting more and more confused. So I hope somebody here can help me. 

Should I pre bake the crust? Some recipes say yes others say no. Which is it?

How many eggs for a 9 inch quiche? I've read everywhere from 3 to 6.

Milk, half n half, or cream. which is better?

Also does any body have a good recipe they are willing to share. My ex made one with ham, cheddar, and bell pepper in it that was awesome. Sadly he never taught me to make it. 

Thank you!!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jun 3, 2008)

I've tried prebaking the crust and have not prebaked, and have found no difference (I'm cheating and using a premade crust from the store).

I use three large eggs and one cup of milk for each 9" pie.

Bacon and swiss I think is my favorite.

What are the problems you are having ?


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 3, 2008)

I normally don't prebake the crust. I find it gets too dark around the edges when its baked a second time.

My mom made hundreds of delicious quiches and always used (would you believe?) SKIM milk.  Everyone always raved about them.  so if it tastes good enough, the fat content really doesn't matter much.  Personally, I prefer the mouthfeel with cream, but we're all watching our fat intake these days, aren't we?

I think the traditional Quiche Lorraine is my favorite, although I love 'em full of green veggies like broccoli and spinach, and just onions or leeks and bacon is really tasty, too.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 3, 2008)

I use 3 eggs and a cup of whole milk.  Asparagus and little cubes of Swiss is good too, and you can use raw asparagus if the stalks aren't too big.  I prebake the crusts.  Don't know why =p


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 3, 2008)

I love it with half and half, or heavy cream.  But, I often only have 2% in the house, so will add an extra egg to Bowlingshirt's recipe.  I've never pre-baked the crust.  Sunday is often "Clean Out The Fridge" quiche day.  It's a great way to use up veggies and ends of cheese.


----------



## my_psychosis (Jun 3, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> I've tried prebaking the crust and have not prebaked, and have found no difference (I'm cheating and using a premade crust from the store).
> 
> I use three large eggs and one cup of milk for each 9" pie.
> 
> ...


First thanks every body!!

Well first it was way to heavy, but I'm pretty sure thats because I used 6 eggs. Every body here say's 3. Also I used a pre made crust in a tinfoil shell that you buy frozen. I pre baked it. The bottom was kind of soggy. I'd rather have a flaky crust.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 3, 2008)

Next time, before you prebake the crust, brush the inside with some egg white.  That will bake on and seal the crust so it won't get soggy.


----------



## my_psychosis (Jun 3, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Next time, before you prebake the crust, brush the inside with some egg white. That will bake on and seal the crust so it won't get soggy.


 
Thank you!!! I'll try it.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 3, 2008)

I always use the store bought 2 to a pack shells.  I don't have  problem with the crust getty soggy.  What temp are you cookig it at, and / or, are you adding veggies that are wet?  Just wondering, and trying to help.


----------



## my_psychosis (Jun 3, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> I always use the store bought 2 to a pack shells. I don't have problem with the crust getty soggy. What temp are you cookig it at, and / or, are you adding veggies that are wet? Just wondering, and trying to help.


 
Thanks. 
Thats what I used to. (the shells I mean) I used eggs, half and half, bacon, swiss cheese, and onion. I pre baked the crust for 12 min at 400 (covered with foil for the first 10 to keep it from burning) then added the rest and baked at 325.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 4, 2008)

Temp is too low.  325 will give you the soggs!

I bake mine at 400.


----------



## Finmar001 (Jun 4, 2008)

I make cheese and bacon quiche quite often.  I do not prebake my pastry.
What I discovered is to put a layer of cheese(cheddar or Edam) very thinly sliced at 
bottom.  Then the pastry is crispy at bottom.  Another version is to cover the bottom of
pastry with brushed egg white.  
As for the eggs, I only use 2 and skimmed milk


----------

